# My 2011 wasatch front buck!



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

I shot this buck Sun Nov 20. I was lucky enough to make a good stalk and slip an arrow in this guy. I have never seen a blood trail like this one before. It was like a red carpet in the snow.

I am very greatful my brother in laws were able to help me pack him out. Caping and quartering is so much easyer than dragging. Kinda heavy but in the long run better. we started our pack at 1:00 and got to the truck around 5:00.

I have hunted the front hard for many years and finally killed a buck.This year was outstanding for me with a bow. I was also able to kill my first bull elk on a L.E. archery area.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Where's the pics?


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

i was editing and adding pics of my bull.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome. I love it! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

AWESOME! I love to see success stories! Good job and major CONGRATS to ya!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Congrats man, awesome buck and bull!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Congrats on the cool deer


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Some Great Animals... CONGRATS..


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Great deer and elk! Congrats. Did you score the bull?


----------



## Ambush (Sep 22, 2011)

Great buck! Lovin' all that gnarly character!


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats on those fine looking animals, now when is dinner.


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

I scored my bull he is just a touch over 310. I hear ya about dinner. No shortage of red meat in my house this year! That bull has been the best wild game I have ever eaten! We'll see how a rutted up buck tastes.....


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice congrats


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice man, those,are both great critters!!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats on a great year. Both are fantastic animals. 8)


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

You've had a great year! Great looking animals there!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

The difference between your fall and a Tire is that one is a "Good Year" and the other is a GREAT YEAR! Nice Job!!!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats on a couple real nice animals!!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks like you had a GREAT year. Congrats on the Great buck and Bull.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Great buck!


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive comments! 

Sure looks like a lot of people had a lot of success on the front this year! Hopefully that hunt sicks around for a while!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

What a year! Awesome animals!


----------

